# Recession survey research



## oconnorc (4 Jun 2010)

I am an MSc student in social psychology and am currently running a web survey examining people's perceptions of the recession. I was wondering if any users of this forum might be interested in participating in the survey. It takes about 10 minutes. The survey can be found at surveygizmo.com/s3/306103/recession

Hopefully someone will be able to help out!


----------



## callybags (4 Jun 2010)

Why not post the link up here?

I think you will get lots of takers.

Edit: Just realised new posters cannot post links.

       Maybe an exception could be made.


----------



## Boyd (4 Jun 2010)

Just post the URL in regular text, as opposed to as a link?


----------

